# Long Point Beach Club



## Miss Marty (Aug 18, 2016)

_
Long Point Beach Club on Lake Erie in Long Point, 
Ontario, Canada is now affiliated with RCI (2016)_

Long Point Beach Club offers 18 one and two bedroom suites ranging in size from 1,000 to 1,250 square feet, as well as a prime location. 

Members and exchange guests at Long Point Beach Club will have access to a rooftop terrace and BBQ patio just steps away from the water’s edge and a private sandy beach

http://www.lpbeachclub.com


----------



## klennan (May 27, 2017)

Does anyone know weather this resort is still open?  Had it booked for mid June 2017 and RCI cancelled it on me just now.  Only two weeks before our scheduled week away.  So upset about this. Called RCI back because they just left a voice mail and the girl is not in till Tuesday.  Is this even ethical to do in the timeshare world?  I can't believe how awful this is and unprofessional it is.  She said there were no other resorts in the area open either.  So what the heavens?  Can they just cancel like that and not provide a better alternative.  Thoughts and help are appreciated.  Thanks.


----------

